# Just want to say...



## Onemoretime5

That I admire you ladies so much! Those of you that are foster parents I just think the world of you! Those of you that are adopting bless your hearts! and those of you that are surrogates, what a wonderful gift to give to someone else. Just wanted you all to know you ladies are AWESOME!!!! :thumbup::hugs::happydance:


----------



## 007bond

Aw thank you that's lovely to say x x


----------



## Hotpink

I'll be an Gestational Surrogate after DH and I finish our family, I'm already match to my IFs. 2013 in August/Septembe IVF will take place i hope.


----------

